# Update: 9 very different FOTDs ;)



## Zoffe (May 19, 2009)

I used:
Eyes:
ArtDeco eyeshadow base
MAC Carbon e/s
MAC Shroom e/s
MAC Scene e/s
MAC Point Black lll
MAC Jewelmarine glitter (LE)
MAC Silver glitter (PRO)
MAC Blacktrack f/l
MAC Pink Opal pigment
GOSH blue "extreme art eyeliner" on waterline (not waterline safe but it worked fine for me)
MAC Marine Ultra pigment (PRO)
MAC Clear Sky Blue pigment (PRO)
MAC #6 lashes

Cheeks:
MAC Gentle blush

Lips:
MAC Myth lipstick (yep, Myth is darker than me, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
MAC Fulfilled plushglass 









I used:

Eyes:
ArtDeco eyeshadow base
MAC Pincurl e/s (LE w/ Brunette, Blonde, Redhead '09)
MAC Scene e/s
MAC Carbon e/s
MAC Aqualine lll (Not waterline safe though so use at your own risk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
MAC #Blinkin' Cool lashes
MAC Glitter puss glitterliner (LE w/ Hello Kitty '09)

Cheeks:
Not sure :/ Could be MAC Pink Swoon?

Lips:
MAC Magenta l/l
MAC Show Orchid l/s

Face:
MAC Studio Sculpt foundation
MAC MSF natural 





Eyes:
ArtDeco eyeshadow base
Dark purple from Mehron pastel palette
MAC Cornflower pigment
MAC Beauty Marked e/s
MAC Emerald green pigment
MAC Dazzlelight e/s
MAC Shade f/l

Cheeks:
Maybelline Dolly Pink dream mousse blush

Lips:
MAC Hot Frost l/g (LE w/ Dame Edna '09)

Face:
MAC Studio Fix powder (so that's why it looks a little dry :/ )





I don't remember what I used here other than Rose pigment on the lower lashline :/













Eyes:
ArtDeco eyeshadow base
UD Zero e/s
MAC Violet pigment
MAC Next to nothing e/s
MAC Jewelmarine glitter + eyeliner mixing medium
MAC #34 lashes
MAC Beautiful Iris
MAC Blacktrack f/l + Carbon e/s on waterline

Cheeks:
Gentle blush

Lips:
MAC Durashell pro longwear 





ArtDeco eyeshadow base
MAC Pink Opal pigment
MAC Cornflower pigment
MAC Plumage e/s
MAC Beautiful Iris e/s
MAC Top Hat e/s (LE w/ Starflash '08)
GOSH #15 extreme art eyeliner

Cheeks:
Don't remember :/

Lips:
I'm not quite sure but I'm thinking it was:
GOSH Glam pink l/l
MAC Impassioned l/s













Eyes:
ArtDeco eyeshadow base
MAC Pink Opal pigment
MAC Pink Vivid pigment (PRO. DC. Not eye safe)
MAC Scene e/s
MAC Aqualine lll
MAC Clear Sky Blue pigment (PRO)

Cheeks:
MAC Pink Swoon blush
MAC Perfect Topping MSF (LE w/ Sugar Sweet '09)

Lips:
MAC Petit Indulgence cremesheen glass (LE '09)













Eyes:
ArtDeco eyeshadow base
MAC Blanc Type e/s
MAC Vanilla pigment
MAC Patina e/s
MAC Rich Flesh e/s (LE w/ N collection '08)
MAC Point Black lll
MAC #7 lashes
GOSH white kohl pencil

Face:
MAC Studio Tech foundation
MAC MSF natural

Cheeks:
MAC Peachykeen blush (I think)
MAC Vanilla pigment

Lips:
Rimmel red lip liner
MAC Powersuit mattene (Which looked more pink-red IRL) (LE)









Eyes:
ArtDeco eyeshadow base
MAC Indigo eye pencil
MAC White Frost e/s
MAC Bell-bottom blue pigment (LE w/ Naughty Nauticals '08)
MAC Reflects transparant teal + MAC eyeliner mixing medium
MAC Smolder eye kohl + Freshwater e/s (lower lashline)
GOSH white eye kohl

Face:
MAC Studio Sculpt foundation
MAC MSF natural

Cheeks:
MAC Sweet William cream blush
MAC Petticoat MSF (LE)

Lips:
MAC Long Stem Rose slimshine

*There are more pictures of all the looks (and other posts too) in my blog, if anyone's interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 19, 2009)

they're all very lovely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i especially love the ones with glitter.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 19, 2009)

Very Pretty.


----------



## Eyelashwishes (May 19, 2009)

I love the first look you did, I wish I could pull something off like that with the glitter and everything. and the second look reminded me on Rhianna for some reason, but it looks gorgeous, i love the sublety of the blue liner.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (May 19, 2009)

I love them all! Great Job!


----------



## n_c (May 19, 2009)

Such great looks. My fav is the red lip look.


----------



## nunu (May 19, 2009)

All looks are wonderful!!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 19, 2009)

fabulous looks


----------



## lovekrumpet (May 19, 2009)

I love all of your looks. It always makes me happy when I see a new post from you. 
I'll definitely be following your blog in future =)


----------



## 1165Cheryl (May 19, 2009)

I love them all & thank you for the time it takes to put this up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's great and gives others ideas to try so thank you


----------



## bsquared (May 19, 2009)

love them, especially the 8th look


----------



## fintia (May 19, 2009)

awesome looks


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 19, 2009)

so colorful and gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 19, 2009)

looks awesome


----------



## jamie89 (May 19, 2009)

I love all of these! You look lovely


----------



## Aremisia (May 20, 2009)

I love the color combinations you pick out. They are all beautiful!
The retro look is totally striking on you. I love it!


----------



## aggrolounge (May 20, 2009)

I love all of them! I like the way you use glitter liner. You're so beautiful!


----------



## Pushpa (May 20, 2009)

all super hot but i love love love the first one


----------



## igswonderworld (May 20, 2009)

Still very jealous of your creativity and skills... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love love love them all!! I can't interest you in a tutoring position can I?


----------



## moopoint (May 20, 2009)

Love them all!


----------



## Tahti (May 20, 2009)

Oooooh! <3 Fabulous ;D I love all of these, you always make such interesting colour combos. Hehe Myth is darker than my skin to xD


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 20, 2009)

Amazing looks as always!


----------



## cupcake_x (May 20, 2009)

I loved all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The blending is fantastic.


----------



## rbella (May 20, 2009)

It seems like it is humanly impossible to be as beautiful as you.  You are so gorgeous!


----------



## blackeneddove (May 20, 2009)

Thank you for always being super amazing.. I love them all but I reallllly love that last look


----------



## ThePerfectScore (May 21, 2009)

they each are wonderful... and your skin color and lip shape were made for red lipstick!


----------



## piN.up (May 21, 2009)

All of them are so beautiful, as always! You're so creative, I love the way you play with colors!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 21, 2009)

I love the pin-up look!


----------



## Almost black. (May 21, 2009)

All of them are simply wonderful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but my favorites are: 2nd & 8th


----------



## JStarJStar (May 21, 2009)

Wow.  You are so creative!  I wish I had the guts to try out such bold looks, but I'm a little shy!


----------



## Candy Christ (May 21, 2009)

They're all very very pretty. You have some amazing talent there.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 22, 2009)

Well, hello there gorgeous! I've missed your pretty looks


----------



## nmurray880 (Sep 6, 2014)

I know its an old thread but these looks are so pretty ... took a bunch of screen shots to refer to when I play in my makeup next...lol probably tonight


----------



## ksweitzer777 (Sep 30, 2014)

Amazing looks...so pretty.


----------



## Amychii (Mar 16, 2015)

Pretty


----------



## penlipstick (Apr 3, 2015)

Love the color! I need to use more colorful e/s.


----------



## penlipstick (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## xCindieh (Apr 21, 2015)

Very pretty!


----------

